# Toe Kick Heater Size - How Many?



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You have roughly 9600BTUs of element.
You'll need the 2010 if your kitchen wasn't heating good.

If your kitchen heated easily. Even when not cooking. Then the 2008 should work.

Keep in mind that those heaters are designed to be piped up as a mono flow.
Not just in series the way your existing baseboards are.


----------



## shhnappa (Oct 22, 2008)

beenthere said:


> You have roughly 9600BTUs of element.
> You'll need the 2010 if your kitchen wasn't heating good.
> 
> If your kitchen heated easily. Even when not cooking. Then the 2008 should work.
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. Not exactally sure what you mean by mono flow. Are you saying that I can't just cut out the baseboard and have the feed enter the toe kick, and exit the toe kick and move on to the next baseboard heater down the line?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

shhnappa said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not exactally sure what you mean by mono flow. Are you saying that I can't just cut out the baseboard and have the feed enter the toe kick, and exit the toe kick and move on to the next baseboard heater down the line?


Right. Toe kick heaters are very restrictive to water flow. So if you piped it like that it will slow the water flow too much for your whole system. And you won't be able to heat your house to temp when the outdoor temps are at your areas winter design temps.

You will need at least one of these Mono Flow t for that heater.


----------



## shhnappa (Oct 22, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Right. Toe kick heaters are very restrictive to water flow. So if you piped it like that it will slow the water flow too much for your whole system. And you won't be able to heat your house to temp when the outdoor temps are at your areas winter design temps.
> 
> You will need at least one of these Mono Flow t for that heater.


 Got it. I didn't understand the terminology. I was planning on putting two "T"s in the line, one as you state, the "Mono flow T", and a standard "T" 12" to 18" apart as per the install papers. Last question, is any heater better than the next, are there any I should stay away from? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

They're all pretty much the same.


----------

